# Foam tire storage



## Bigron (Dec 20, 2004)

How long can foam tires be stored before they begin to dry out?


----------



## pmsimkins (Nov 4, 2004)

Depends how you store them.

I keep mine in ziplock bags and and run tires that are a couple years old without a problem.


----------



## ovalrc (Jan 21, 2002)

And keep them out of direct sunlight, I keep mine in tubes, they last till I run them off the rims.


----------



## Bigron (Dec 20, 2004)

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

I've got foam tires that are still in great shape that are over 15 years old...that have simply been in ZIP LOCKS.

I too use tubes...

The tubes I use are the CRYSTAL LIGHT powdered drink containers. I know others use the Pringles Chip cannisters.

I store both FOAM tires and CAPPED tires in these.


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

like many have said bags or containers are fine but more important is keeping them out of the sun. I just pulled out the tires I have from last years snowbirds and they are great. I stored them in zip lock bags in the bottom drawer of my snap on box.


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

I use Lock&Lock containers from wal*mart. They are hard clear plastic with oring seal.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

before storing, i clean them and put a light layer of traction compoud and completely wipe it off. making sure the tires are COMPLETELY dry.... then putting them in a ziplock bag, pushing most of the air out, and storing them in a box away from heat and direct sunlight.


----------



## roninwarrior555 (Nov 20, 2007)

before i put my tires away for the off season i wipe them down and traction compound then and let them sit over night then wipe em down and bag en. i've even brought dried out hard ass tires back to life this way.


----------



## hopper (Oct 12, 2006)

tennis ball cans and pringles cans keep them fresh.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

hopper said:


> tennis ball cans and pringles cans keep them fresh.


The plastic containers that Crystal Light (or the generic wal-mart brand) comes in works perfect for 4 oval tires. and has a nice snap on lid.
Side benefit, no weight gained cause no calories in Cyrstal Light, lol


----------



## 67-4-fun (Feb 23, 2004)

I put them in freezer bags zipped up tight, but I do pull the air out so that that there is no dead air in the bag, so next time you open the bag the tires will be like new again. I do the same with caps!!! Just like a food saver, you pull the air out of the bags and your food is still fresh.. tires same way

JP
TEAM DCM


----------

